
Sweden’s Radically Different Approach to the Coronavirus - havella
https://www.wsj.com/articles/inside-swedens-radically-different-approach-to-the-coronavirus-11585598175
======
mytailorisrich
I'm looking at Sweden's numbers on worldometers.info and both the number of
cases and deaths are growing exponentially.

Thus, I fear that their "radically different" approach will soon follow the
UK's and the Netherland's...

